# Happy 4th July Patriots!



## mrdude (Jul 4, 2022)

Well it's that time again where you yanks can celebrate beating the British and take pride in your country.

Happy July 4th, I hope you have a good time with your family and friends and are thankful to the patriots that fought and died for you to have the freedom to celebrate this special day in your history.

For the drinkers amongst you - have a beer for me, all the best and may God bless you and your country.

Viva la América!, Vive l'Amérique !, تحيا أمريكا!.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Independence day!


----------



## Coto (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Independence Day AMERICA !


----------



## Lacius (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Independence from bodily autonomy, my dudes.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jul 5, 2022)

Ah yes, the day we celebrate our independence from the British, a spectacular day of revolution, and the only act of resistance the Republicans have ever been fond of. 

Now we celebrate the day as America actively revokes rights and laws meant to protect the very people it's soldiers are fighting and dying for.

Soldiers aren't fighting to protect the lives yet to exist, they're fighting for the lives that are already present, the same people who's rights are being taken away. To say that a person deserves to have their rights taken away is to imply that our soldiers are dying for nothing.
If that is one's stance, then they have no business celebrating this holiday, or even calling themselves an American.

Happy 4th of July to those who fight for those rights.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Jul 5, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Ah yes, the day we celebrate our independence from the British, a spectacular day of revolution, and the only act of resistance the Republicans have ever been fond of.
> 
> Now we celebrate the day as America actively revokes rights and laws meant to protect the very people it's soldiers are fighting and dying for.
> 
> ...


I get it and those are valid points, but this being a gaming community primarily still makes it feel weird to talk about politics (although this is its category).


----------



## MariArch (Jul 5, 2022)

Happy independence day. screw the bri'ish


----------



## Xzi (Jul 5, 2022)

I feel there's a distinct lack of independence to be celebrated this year, with monarchs slowly stripping away our rights and a whole lot of taxation without representation going on.  Won't stop me from enjoying some Chinese fireworks and BBQ, but the holiday itself has lost essentially all meaning.


----------



## qqq1 (Jul 5, 2022)

I pretty much just watered my garden and apple trees because it's so freaking dry. I did find a little time to stick some fire crackers into some mole tunnels because those A-holes wreck my yard. Hope they enjoy the explosions and smell.


----------



## lokomelo (Jul 5, 2022)

This day on 1776 together with the France revolution were the beginning of the end of absolutism everywhere, even for places that has nothing to do with USA and France at first sight. We can't underestimate the importance of that act.

What USA means today do not matter, the history was written then, not now.


----------



## Xzi (Jul 5, 2022)

lokomelo said:


> What USA means today do not matter, the history was written then, not now.


Today is tomorrow's history, it's always being written.  I agree with the general sentiment though.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 5, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Ah yes, the day we celebrate our independence from the British, a spectacular day of revolution, and the only act of resistance the Republicans have ever been fond of.
> 
> Now we celebrate the day as America actively revokes rights and laws meant to protect the very people it's soldiers are fighting and dying for.
> 
> ...


Put your tears in the cup please.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jul 5, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Put your tears in the cup please.



Nice to see you're still not adding anything to the thread. Have I upset you to the point you need to follow my activity, trying to get under my skin?


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 5, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> Nice to see you're still not adding anything to the thread. Have I upset you to the point you need to follow my activity, trying to get under my skin?


I commented on this thread before you, so I get notifications on new posts. Don't flatter yourself bby, you ain't that attractive. And what's to add? It's a thread about celebrating the 4th, not another existential debate on whatever bullshit people wanna whine about.


----------



## mrdude (Jul 5, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Put your tears in the cup please.


Haha, if he did that he could send you them and then you could sell "salty lefty tears" on Ebay, I bet you would sell them all quite quickly - faster than that women that sells her farts in a jar .... probably, because everyone loves lefty tears.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jul 5, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> I commented on this thread before you, so I get notifications on new posts. Don't flatter yourself bby, you ain't that attractive. And what's to add? It's a thread about celebrating the 4th, not another existential debate on whatever bullshit people wanna whine about.



You still chose to quote me though, and even after that nice message you left in the other thread mentioning how you weren't going to read my post anymore. 

Right, but you still didn't add anything relevant, unless you count idolizing me as relevant.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 5, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> You still chose to quote me though, and even after that nice message you left in the other thread mentioning how you weren't going to read my post anymore.
> 
> Right, but you still didn't add anything relevant, unless you count idolizing me as relevant.


I said I wasn't gonna read your posts in the other thread if I didn't want to. What, miss me already? I know I know, I'm just that enchanting~

You didn't add anything relevant either except more miserable vitriol from a miserable and sad human being that you are.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jul 5, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> I said I wasn't gonna read your posts in the other thread if I didn't want to. What, miss me already? I know I know, I'm just that enchanting~
> 
> You didn't add anything relevant either except more miserable vitriol from a miserable and sad human being that you are.



How can I miss you when you came to another thread to quote me? Quite the drip you think you've got there. I bet you get all the 4chan incels hitting you up. 

I like that you have yet to use the word "vitriol" until I used it. Do you always run out of comebacks early on in the conversation and automatically resort to mirroring what comes to you? 

Don't forget to admire the fireworks, representing all the soldiers who died so you can be a demented human being on the Internet.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 5, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> How can I miss you when you came to another thread to quote me? Quite the drip you think you've got there. I bet you get all the 4chan incels hitting you up.
> 
> I like that you have yet to use the word "vitriol" until I used it. Do you always run out of comebacks early on in the conversation and automatically resort to mirroring what comes to you?
> 
> Don't forget to admire the fireworks, representing all the soldiers who died so you can be a demented human being on the Internet.


Keep the tears coming boy, it quenches my thirst. And I don't remember you using the word vitriol first, and even if you did, it doesn't matter, you don't own that word so I can use it any damn time I want you entitled moron lol


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jul 5, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Keep the tears coming boy, it quenches my thirst.



I have yet to waste any tears on you, little manboy. You better be careful how far you take this; I'd hate to see all my juicy comments removed cuz you like to derail into madness when no one backs down from your tantrums and regurgitated attempts at insults.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 5, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> I have yet to waste any tears on you, little manboy. You better be careful how far you take this; I'd hate to see all my juicy comments removed cuz you like to derail into madness when no one backs down from your tantrums and regurgitated attempts at insults.


Mmmmmmmmmm more tears~ The site would be way better without your shitty, meaningless, and loser posts anyways lol


----------



## XDel (Jul 5, 2022)

If history has taught us anything it's that all that matters is trans lives and infanticide at this point.


----------



## SyphenFreht (Jul 5, 2022)

BitMasterPlus said:


> Mmmmmmmmmm more tears~ The site would be way better without your shitty, meaningless, and loser posts anyways lol



You really can't read that well, can you? You better hope someone else handles those fireworks; I doubt you're old enough to be handling them yourself.

Hey if you don't like my posts, you can either:

A: Ignore them like you do women and soldiers or

B: Take your alt right hatred over to Stormfront. I'm sure you'll fit in real nice there.


----------



## BitMasterPlus (Jul 5, 2022)

SyphenFreht said:


> You really can't read that well, can you? You better hope someone else handles those fireworks; I doubt you're old enough to be handling them yourself.
> 
> Hey if you don't like my posts, you can either:
> 
> ...








yum yum yum~


----------



## Creamu (Jul 5, 2022)

I like this thread because it is positive. Happy July 4th!


----------



## mrdude (Jul 6, 2022)

MariArch said:


> Happy independence day. screw the bri'ish


WTF - we are supposed to be allies!

Luckily I know you are joking and luckily you also managed to do in the Japs as well in WW2 or you would have people like this running your country just now if there was anyone left to rule over.



You should watch that video I linked, especially take heed to unit 731 and what they would have had in stock for you if your forces hadn't taken the Japs out.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unit_731

Just remember, you are only ever 1 dictator away from losing all your rights and liberties. The same goes for the party ruling your own country, and that's why with corrupt politicians like Biden you should always treasure your right to bear arms and should never ever let this law be infringed upon or wattered down - because these twats will take and take and take if you let them get away with it.

God bless USA and may God let your Forces be victorious in all their future battles with enemies foreign and domestic. So yes screw the British indeed, you don't need any foreigners telling you how to live or stealing your resources......hmmm, come to think about it - doesn't the USA already do that to some countries?


----------

